# Hello! Nothing of interest!



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

I drive: a beat up Suburu Forester.
My Job: Meh. Superawsome. Meh.
...
...
.....
I can't remember what the rest of the smart-ass intro questions are.

I am a mid-40s male, married to the sexy female equivalent.
2 boys, the youngest special needs.

Happy marriage, great sex, 25 years together, 23 married come April.

Only intro posting in order to post on some threads, especially those who have children with special needs.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Well hi to you too. 

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks!

And if this posted, I guess I am a member.

Yeah?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Subaru ..... good choice ...my daughter has one.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Subaru ..... good choice ...my daughter has one.


And, unlike me, you can actually spell the word.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

AandM said:


> And, unlike me, you can actually spell the word.


I finally got lucky !!!! Don't worry mate....just do like me and tell everyone your originally from south Louisiana. Poor english and spelling will be instantly forgiven >


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> I finally got lucky !!!! Don't worry mate....just do like me and tell everyone your originally from south Louisiana. Poor english and spelling will be instantly forgiven >


Please, Dear God, don't be from New Iberia!

I'm from Georgia. We talk good here.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

AandM said:


> Please, Dear God, don't be from New Iberia!
> 
> I'm from Georgia. We talk good here.


Ha Ha ....... I said south .... not dirty south! Your not far off though !!!!


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Ha Ha ....... I said south .... not dirty south! Your not far off though !!!!


Meh. Long story short, equipment install from hell.

Still, the Holiday Inn near Avery Island was nice. Free Tabasco sauce.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

AandM said:


> Meh. Long story short, equipment install from hell.
> 
> Still, the Holiday Inn near Avery Island was nice. Free Tabasco sauce.


I would love to see that on an advertising board outside a hotel.
“Free Tabasco Sauce”


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Andy1001 said:


> I would love to see that on an advertising board outside a hotel.
> “Free Tabasco Sauce”


What about outside a motel that charges hourly?


----------

